

Getting started with Scientific Programming - functionspace
http://functionspace.org/articles/4/Getting-started-with-Scientific-Programming

======
japaget
The article refers to the Synaptic Package Manager, which is available on many
Debian-based Linux distros. Your OS may use something different. The general
instructions in the article on using Python with SciPy, NumPy, Maxima, and
MatPlotLib and should work with any OS, including Windows and Mac OS X.

~~~
takluyver
There are more general instructions for getting these tools set up here:
[http://www.scipy.org/install.html](http://www.scipy.org/install.html)

------
expaand
I would add to this excellent intro: pandas, for doing data analysis, and the
fabulous ipython notebook for easily interacting with your computations.

------
mathattack
Very useful introduction!

